
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Synchronization - nkurz
http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp13/papers/p33-david.pdf?
======
sbahra
Thanks for sharing. You can find production quality and higher performance
implementations of a lot of these synchronization algorithms (and more) at
[http://concurrencykit.org/](http://concurrencykit.org/) (available publicly
for almost 3 years now).

I do question some of the results. I was disappointed with the actual lock
implementations of libslock as they are anything but performant. The
implementations need much more than prefetchw optimizations (many of the
implementations are half as fast as they should be).

------
pasbesoin
PDF (Trailing question mark apparently keeps HN from Scribd-ifying the post.)

------
owyn
Source is available for all the libraries/tools mentioned in the paper:
[http://lpd.epfl.ch/site/ssync](http://lpd.epfl.ch/site/ssync)

